# Wrestling Star Rowdy Roddy Piper Has Died



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2015)

Wrestling super star Rowdy Roddy Piper has died at age 61 from a heart attack.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/31/roddy-piper-dead-dies-wwe-wrestler-cancer/

He was a true entertainment talent an actually a good actor. I remember the film 'They Live' along with seeing him in some tv shows like the Highlander.

One must wonder if he did steroids and what there effect would have been. Unbridled use of steroids was prominent by the late 70s/early 80s and since other wrestlers have been known for their steroid use one must wonder. But that does not take a way from his acting and acrobatic abilities of wrestling.

RIP


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2015)

I loved him! RIP.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 1, 2015)

So did I. He put on quite a show.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)

RIP Roddy.  We used to go to matches back in the day to see others like Jim Brunzell, Greg Gagne, Andre the Giant, Nick Bockwinkle, the Ventura Brothers, Pampero Firpo, etc.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 1, 2015)

Piper was one of the more entertaining people who have appeared on these shows.  Even though much of the action in pro wrestling is "scripted", some of these guys still take quite a beating during a match.  Many of them do not live much beyond their 50's.  In recent years, Piper has had to battle cancer, and a blocked artery....but it appears that he passed quietly in his sleep. so he did not suffer much.


----------



## jujube (Aug 1, 2015)

...and who can forget that pivotal (but alas, not Oscar-nominated) role he played in _Hell Comes to Frogtown _as the last...um...."capable" man left on earth.  That's on my top-10 list of Great Really, Really Bad Movies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2015)

RIP Roddy - I enjoyed your matches.

Ronda Rousey is dedicating her big fight tonight to him - she got his permission to use his nickname "Rowdy" a while back.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)




----------

